# Gestone injections- needle phobia! Need help..



## s1k (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi, I am very new to the site and abbreviations, apologies in advance! I have had a failed Icsi in March and on egg banking for 3 cycles after that. 7 eggs frozen now.
Time for uterus prep.. Had endo scratch - during which I nearly fainted for pain   - now on Buserelin, then patches when ready and then Gestone if Embryo forms after ICSI. I have asked the Gp but he is not willing to let me come every day to the surgery to have a nurse help me. My partner is out of the question ( feel nervous at the idea of him with that HUGE needle in hands). The clinic is happy to charge £10 a day.. But I still have Saturday and Sundays to care for. 
Do you know of places that can help with administering the injections ? I am a little lost. Wherever I ask I get shoulder scrolling! 
Thanks a million


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gestone injections are not as bad as you think, but it is easier to let DH do them as they can see where they are injecting better. Have a look on some youtube videos as it is possible to do them yourself. 




Things that I have found to make it less painful were warming the gestone up in your bra for a few mins before, let the alcohol wipe dry out before you inject, stretch the skin really tight before you put the needle in, count to 10 when you inject and rub the area vigorously and move around when you have finished as it helps prevent the painful lumps.

Good luck.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

I used gestone on my last cycle and had a similar fear once I saw the size of the needle. Like you I didn't want my husband to do the injection. I watched a YouTube video and did the first one myself - the injection itself didn't hurt. Very surprising as the needle is pretty thick, but honestly I didn't feel it go in. I was sore the following day however.

i used emla cream the first time - it's a cream that numbs the area - but after that first time I didn't bother using the cream again. I did sometimes apply an ice pack beforehand though.

I did the injections standing up, placing my weight on the 'non- injected leg' so that I could relax the muscle in the injected leg. Apparently that helps. Afterwards I rubbed the area and walked around for a bit to try to disperse the injected oil. Eventually I let my husband do them while I lay down and this was easier to be honest.

One more thought - is it essential for you to use gestone, rather than progesterone pessaries? My consultant tells me there is no difference (of course he only told me this after I'd finished a course of gestone!) - in terms of IVF success rates - so this time I'm just using the pessaries.

Here's a study that indicates that pessaries are just as effective as the injections, perhaps it would be worth talking this over with your consultant? It seems unnecessary to make someone who is needle-phobic do intramuscular injections when there is a needle-free route of administration.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4216446/


----------



## s1k (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks Njr_26, I have seen the videos.. I think I am just scared to try. I had my moments with the subcutaneous and then I won the unnecessary fear...

Danceintherain, thanks for your reply. I have asked about pessaries and the consultant insisted that injections are more effective as going straight into blood stream. I get the concept absolutely but still a little phobic. Thanks for the super tips, I will see how that works. I wanted to inject the leg but the nurse said not best option, so the back side is the way to go.
I have asked the gp and they said they won't help. 
So.. We are back where we started. 
I will find a way, thanks for the lovely help!
Good luck to both of you


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Hi, I think we have all freaked out at the size of the gestone needles, try and get your partner to inject them for you it is so much easier. Hey after a few weeks of them you won't even think about it. Best of luck.


----------



## s1k (Oct 27, 2015)

Alotbsl, Thanks for your reply. Starting this Wednesday! 
Best of luck to you


----------

